# How To: Engine Cover Removal (Audi TT Mk2 (8J) 2.0T BWA)



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all,

When I first started doing work on my TT, I really struggled with the engine cover removal.I have written a simple guide that will hopefully help others to get their engine cover removed for things like:

Replacing the Air filter[/*]
Installing new Spark Plugs[/*]
Replacing EVAP Valve N80[/*]

Unfortunately the file is too big to upload so I have put it on TinyUploads at the below link. If anyone knows of a better way to store it more permanently please let me know.

http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=93665204348564591297


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for that, mine was really difficult to get off, when I changed the Air filter


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

No problem. Getting it off the first time was a nightmare. I'm sure the whole road was watching me through their windows by the end! But I was victorious!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

In addition to refitting the engine cover, my suggestion is to put some dry graphite powder as used for lubricating door locks around the centre hole of the 4 rubber mounts. Put enough on so the rubber doesn't have much friction any more, both on the inside and the outside. The engine cover will pop back onto the engine much easier and will be easier to remove the next time.
The rubber mounts will still have enough grip to hold the cover on under normal circumstances.

Silicone spray helps too with putting the cover back on, but as it disappears over time, the next time the cover has to come off it will be another fight.


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Link no longer works however you will be a winner if you click it :lol:


----------



## drejcislo (Dec 29, 2015)

What do you mean? I just opened it without issue.

Thanks for the guide.


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Odd I click it and get this:


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm not being funny but mine came off in all of 5 seconds, are they notoriously hard to remove?


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Sweetz said:


> I'm not being funny but mine came off in all of 5 seconds, are they notoriously hard to remove?


Not sure I can't see the how too :lol: :roll:


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Ady. said:


> Sweetz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not being funny but mine came off in all of 5 seconds, are they notoriously hard to remove?
> ...


I personally had no issue with mine, 5 seconds is being generous!


----------



## BlipTT (Mar 8, 2016)

Ady. said:


> Odd I click it and get this:
> 
> View attachment 1


Yep link directs to the Tinyupload page, is there another way of viewing the video?


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

I saw the guys at local Audi service took out the engine cover and it was not easy at all, 4 rubber screw really hold the cover tight


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Added to KB. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 2literRS (Jul 17, 2016)

brittan said:


> Added to KB. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Please update or describe where the screws or rubber things are. Tools needed?

Linky no worky [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT_Sean (Oct 15, 2015)

Link worked fine for me this morning, downloaded the pdf no problem


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

I can confirm that the link works and the PDF can be downloaded and viewed without a problem. *Ady*, you should take more time to read... the link is in plain sight in your own screen capture... :roll: :wink:

As for the second screen capture... looks like spyware on your device mate...


----------



## dadsincharge (May 9, 2016)

Worked for me too this morning - great write up - will save for another day


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Just give it a tug from right rear as hard as you can both hand if possible and then the left rear as you're lookomg at the engine. they are a bugger to get off but once you've done it a few time it does get easier :lol:


----------



## 2literRS (Jul 17, 2016)

WoRkZ said:


> I can confirm that the link works and the PDF can be downloaded and viewed without a problem. *Ady*, you should take more time to read... the link is in plain sight in your own screen capture... :roll: :wink:
> 
> As for the second screen capture... looks like spyware on your device mate...


is this the same design in a 2012 tt? not BWA


----------



## lpa1952 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi, I just tried to open the link. It prompted: the file is either removed by the owner of exceeded 100 days time limit from the last use. Please upload again. Thanks.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Warming the engine helps, the rubber mounts loosen a bit


----------



## Aquanaut (Jun 11, 2017)

Seems it has been deleted ??


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

I saw that the link is not working for some people so have now uploaded here:

https://dontpressthat.files.wordpress.com/2017/09/engine-cover-removal.pdf


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Bbbb


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Essexaviator said:


> Link doesn't work


Hi, Works for me.
https://dontpressthat.files.wordpress.c ... emoval.pdf
Hoggy.


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Essexaviator said:
> 
> 
> > Link doesn't work
> ...


Doh... was using link on page one didn't see this one above - ta


----------

